# Classic Okrasa (Oettinger) Performance parts



## rhussjr (Aug 7, 2000)

Found this on Ebay. It is a vintage NOS Okrasa - "Oettinger" kit for the 36hp Beetle.
















Okrasa


----------



## sjberg40 (Dec 31, 2002)

*Re: Classic Okrasa (Oettinger) Performance parts (rhussjr)*








BIG $$$$! Joe Ruiz (Mr. Okrasa) is gonna be all over that, unless he's the one selling it. Nice find!
edit- I think that is him! He is the only guy to buy something like that from...


_Modified by sjberg40 at 10:32 PM 3-27-2006_


----------

